# I hope you guys knows about this?



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

Thats pretty cool. I just read the Circuit City halloween store thing. That had some very impressive props. I really hope the Circuit City by me eventually turns into a Halloween store.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

That is awesome. Never heard of that site before.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

I love this site. Have you seen their 10 best Kills for Jason and freddy? It's awesome


----------

